# Sample Logic announces Cinematic Guitars 2!!!



## Sample logic (Sep 17, 2012)

*CINEMATIC GUITARS 2: PRE-ORDER & SAVE!*

EPIC NEWS!

We are happy to announce our most epic product release to date: Cinematic Guitars 2

http://www.samplelogic.com/products/cinematicguitars2

*REDEFINE YOUR SOUND WITH UNPRECEDENTED INTERFACE CONTROLS*

Sample Logic continues their cinematic legacy by introducing Cinematic Guitars 2 - A suite of over 1200 jaw-dropping instruments and multis that are in no way just another guitar sample library. In creating a sequel to Cinematic Guitars, the designers at Sample Logic went all the way back to the fundamentals of the recording process, where they re-conceived and invented new and clever ways of creating and capturing unique sounds derived entirely from real guitars, a big part of which came from the destruction and mutilation of real guitars during the recording process. From guitars being chained up, drilled, shattered, sledge hammered, and set on fire to the elegance and pristine air of bowed and prepared guitars, all off which were carefully manipulated and morphed to craft a library that sounds like no other.

Creating Cinematic Guitars 2


For more videos, demo tracks, and info visit
http://www.samplelogic.com/products/cinematicguitars2


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Sep 17, 2012)

really looking forward to this Joe!


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 17, 2012)

VERY impressed after watching the videos. Will you developers stop constantly tempting me? :twisted:


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds stunning Joe!

Dan


----------



## Ryan Scully (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely wasn't prepared for this but am now totally sucked in! CG 1 was one of my best investments to say the least. Congrats guys!



Ryan


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 17, 2012)

Man. Sounds killer.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 17, 2012)

CG1 is one of my favorite SL libraries.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 17, 2012)

Congtars Joe! is there an upgrade price to whom own CG1 ? >8o


----------



## Justus (Sep 17, 2012)

shakuman @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> Congtars Joe! is there an upgrade price to whom own CG1 ? >8o



Have a look here:
http://www.samplelogic.com/purchasecinematicguitars2


----------



## playz123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Justus @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> shakuman @ Mon Sep 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Joe! is there an upgrade price to whom own CG1 ? >8o
> ...



CG1 owners should also be receiving e-mails shortly about special pricing, if they haven't already. I got mine a few hours ago. Doesn't appear the discount is huge though, so don't get your hopes too high.  I want to know a lot more before I decide. Looks good so far though.


----------



## mark812 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds good but..preorder and save 20 $? :|


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 17, 2012)

mark812 @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> Sounds good but..preorder and save 20 $? :|



I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought that that a measly $20 savings for pre-ordering was a little strange. $20 is a drop in the bucket considering the cost of CG2. You would think a pre-order discount for a $400 library would at least be $50. :? Luckily most of us musicians are swimming in money!


----------



## Justus (Sep 18, 2012)

quantum7 @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> mark812 @ Mon Sep 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good but..preorder and save 20 $? :|
> ...



Pre-order + Loyalty Discount = 40$


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 18, 2012)

mark812 @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> Sounds good but..preorder and save 20 $? :|



Thats certainly what I thought. Was ready to order til I saw only saving 20. Might as well wait til dust has cleared. :wink:


----------



## mk282 (Sep 18, 2012)

SL sure is stingy with such offers, compared to other devs.


----------



## PasiP (Sep 18, 2012)

You can always try to win some of the prices (which includes CG2) in this competition that we put together with Sample Logic.

http://theaudiospotlight.com/cg2-sample-logic-contest/


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 18, 2012)

PasiP @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> You can always try to win some of the prices (which includes CG2) in this competition that we put together with Sample Logic.
> 
> http://theaudiospotlight.com/cg2-sample-logic-contest/



.......of course you already have to own a SL product to enter it.


----------



## mk282 (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=360441


Awesome developments back at KvR.


----------



## R.Cato (Sep 19, 2012)

mk282 @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=360441
> 
> 
> Awesome developments back at KvR.



(o) 

In my opinion it's a little bit overpriced, but if someone really needs it, the price doesn't matter.

As it was posted at KVR: You could get Omnisphere instead and get xxxx the content.

@PasiP: Unfortunately I also don't own a samplelogic product. Nevertheless good luck to all. o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 19, 2012)

mk282 @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=360441
> 
> 
> Awesome developments back at KvR.



I have to say, Sample Logic folks, I think the communication strategy needs a rethink, at the very least.


----------



## mark812 (Sep 19, 2012)

> We are sorry that you feel our discount is a slap in the face. If you prefer we are more then happy to charge your full price.



:lol: 

Not arrogant at all.

+ I agree it's overpriced.


----------



## mushanga (Sep 19, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Wed 19 Sep said:


> mk282 @ Wed Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=360441
> ...



Wow - that is shocking customer relations. Very disappointed in Sample Logic. That thread/incident has definitely tinted my opinion of them and should not go unnoticed.

As for the CG2 loyalty discount - it's extremely mean and the product is well overpriced in comparison to other much more expansive, versatile synths like Omnisphere.

Oh well - moving on. Can't wait for Spectrasonics's new releases. You guys might want to take a page from their book.


----------



## Windle (Sep 19, 2012)

orchestranova @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Wow - that is shocking customer relations. Very disappointed in Sample Logic. That thread/incident has definitely tinted my opinion of them and should not go unnoticed.
> 
> As for the CG2 loyalty discount - it's extremely mean and the product is well overpriced in comparison to other much more expansive, versatile synths like Omnisphere



I normally ignore all this sort of indignant huffing and puffing but I thought I'd wade in anyway as I'm fed up with all the whining.

I've noticed it's becoming more and more prevalent for people on forums to expect everything for practically nothing and then give developers a hard time for essentially trying to make a living.

Sample Logic have obviously invested a great deal of time, effort and money into another product and then have to face juvenile comments on various forums just as they are set to release their investment into the world.

Yes, the reply on KVR was not as restrained as it probably ought to have been but I feel real sympathy for Joe and his team when faced with people expecting massive discounts less then two weeks before a product gets released.

All developers will know what the market prices for competing products are and must make a decision for their own pricing structure accordingly weighing up many factors. To describe such decisions as "mean" is both naive and embarrassing.

We are blessed with ever-improving tools to create music with that just get relatively cheaper and cheaper. I wish we could celebrate more what the developers are providing us with and hold back on the snide remarks and provocative comments.

W.


----------



## R.Cato (Sep 19, 2012)

Windle @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> All developers will know what the market prices for competing products are and must make a decision for their own pricing structure accordingly weighing up many factors. To describe such decisions as "mean" is both naive and embarrassing.



According to the reactions of many users here and at KVR the decision seems not to be the best one they could have made.

Of course it's always nice to have more tools and my congratulations to SampleLogic for their new upcoming release the demos sound awesome so far, but keep in mind that we're speaking about a market with many huge and successful competitors. I can remember seeing many topics at v.i. control asking if anybody here uses Morphestra and the response was pretty sparse. I for myself had been interested in Morphestra, too, but after seeing the price it was just too high for me.

Today the customer sets the prices, except there's just one product out there which has a pure monopoly. Either you accept that as business man or you must prepare for some hard times. It might be not fair, but that's life isn't it? :roll:

Robin


----------



## Windle (Sep 19, 2012)

R.Cato @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> According to the reactions of many users here and at KVR the decision seems not to be the best one they could have made.



I imagine that they will have a pretty good idea of where the pricing can be with Cinematic Guitars 2 given that it is a sequel! Probably many of the people moaning about CG2 price didn't buy the first one so have Sample Logic really lost sales there?

Is "overpriced" just another way of saying that they can't afford it? Possibly some have confused the meanings of "expensive" and "overpriced." I thought CG was good value and have happily pre-ordered CG2. Everyone's perception of value is different.

All developers have a choice about where to price their products and the customers will either accept it or not but that doesn't justify some of the rather spiteful comments about many releases. 

W.


----------



## mushanga (Sep 19, 2012)

Windle @ Wed 19 Sep said:


> orchestranova @ Wed Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - that is shocking customer relations. Very disappointed in Sample Logic. That thread/incident has definitely tinted my opinion of them and should not go unnoticed.
> ...



What's my "whining" got to do with you? I'm perfectly allowed to express my disappointment in Sample Logic's treatment of this upcoming release, and I think you are pretty out of order to attack me. And yes - their discount is "mean" - you would expect a bit more than that I'm afraid, especially in keeping in line with the bar set by other developers in more recent times. Doesn't look like I'm alone on this either, so no need for you to "moan" at me.

SL's post in the KVR thread was completely uncalled for - I am highlighting this because I feel it is important for developers to communicate very respectfully and with caution when posting in public forums...that is, if they want our $$$.

EDIT: from looking at your last post, seems as if you're trying to defend/justify your decision to pre-order. Whilst you may be happy to do so, plenty of others aren't. And yes, I own CG1..


----------



## Windle (Sep 19, 2012)

Dear Orchestranova,

I'm afraid you were simply the post that broke the last straw on this camel's back and so you got the full brunt. It was never meant as a personal attack on you, more of a raging against the joys of forum life. My apologies.



orchestranova @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> SL's post in the KVR thread was completely uncalled for - I am highlighting this because I feel it is important for developers to communicate very respectfully and with caution when posting in public forums...that is, if they want our $$$.



And here is the terrible crux of the matter. It seems anyone can voice their opinion in whatever unpleasant way they feel and yet developers must remain respectful at all times. I know the customer is always "right" but people express things in forums that you just wouldn't face to face so I have some sympathy when one of them bites back.



orchestranova @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> EDIT: from looking at your last post, seems as if you're trying to defend/justify your decision to pre-order. Whilst you may be happy to do so, plenty of others aren't. And yes, I own CG1..



No need to defend or justify anything yet - it hasn't been released! It may be the smartest money I ever spent or the worst or somewhere in the middle. Let you know in October...

You must have paid a similar amount for CG1 so why the price issue this time around? It's a new library not an upgrade so I'm not sure I would have expected a bigger discount based on owning CG1.

Best wishes,

W.


----------



## mark812 (Sep 19, 2012)

Windle @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> orchestranova @ Wed Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - that is shocking customer relations. Very disappointed in Sample Logic. That thread/incident has definitely tinted my opinion of them and should not go unnoticed.
> ...



And yet, there are developers who treat their customers (and potential ones) with respect. How's that possible? I know that some people don't care about updates and customer support but I do.

Also, every other developer offers a nice introductory price. For example, VSL early bird offer is 695 €, which is $650 lower than regular price!

CG2 $20 off is just ridiculous. 

Cheers.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 19, 2012)

FWIW, I think they can charge what ever they want and the market will decide if it's worth it. My view here is that I think in the past, Sample Logic slightly dominated the market on sound design type Kontakt libraries, and they could easily charge $400..., but now there's a TON of extremely good competition, and they seem to (in general) set their products up with cheaper price tags with the idea that they will attract a larger audience. 

That's why I think that even people who plopped down $400 for CG1 aren't so fast to spend similar funds on CG2. There's just more competition now.


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've always thought Sample Logic's prices were a bit steep, BUT that said, as a business owner you have every right to charge whatever you want- it's your business. 

Just a thought, though:

8Dio's Adagio (and now their Cellos) which took them I believe 60 days to record with dozens of performers and I cannot image how many hundreds or thousands of hours they have in editing those recordings.....and they charge $500, but have a $100 off pre-order special. 

Offers like that make it a little difficult to see SL only giving $20 off to pre-order a product that may or may not be released on time (we all know that not every company makes their release dates) not to mention CG2 already is a high-priced product in comparison to what other developers charge for libraries that in many case took WAY more time and cost to produce than CG2. I'm sure the folks at SL are nice people, but between only $20 off for a pre-order and what they said on the KVR forum, I can definitely see it leaving a bad taste in one's mouth.


----------



## lahdeedah (Sep 20, 2012)

My .02:

The $20 "customer loyalty" discount made me laugh out loud. I'd rather they just not have bothered, frankly, because it's straight up silly and cheap. I don't expect handouts, but really?? Nonetheless, I wouldn't have thought much about it as I probably wouldn't be buying CG2 anyway as I don't have a strong need for it. (I do own CG1 and it is a cool piece of kit.)

What is not a joke is the response from SL on KVR. That was shocking to me. It was mean-spirited and uncalled for. I care a lot about customer service and professionalism from companies that I buy products from, and if the responses on KVR and here are any indication, so do a lot of other people. If you don't care, fine, different strokes and all that. But please don't come on here and tell us we shouldn't expect to be treated respectfully. I still like the Golden Rule, and I vote with my money. Won't be buying from SL again anytime soon.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 21, 2012)

SL, you really shocked me! just 20$ discount >8o..I wished if you didn't offer a discount like this especially the library still hasn't been released yet. :roll: BTW Excellent work.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking forward to this Joe. If this is half as good as CG1, then it'll be brilliant.


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 21, 2012)

Stephen Baysted @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Looking forward to this Joe. If this is half as good as CG1, then it'll be brilliant.



If it is only half as good as CG1 then it should only be half the price.


----------



## adg21 (Sep 21, 2012)

---


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 21, 2012)

quantum7 @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Stephen Baysted @ Fri Sep 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this Joe. If this is half as good as CG1, then it'll be brilliant.
> ...



hehe - but seriously it's not exactly expensive!


----------



## XcesSound (Sep 23, 2012)

This sounds amazing! Congrats. Definitely will be purchasing it.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 6, 2012)

It's the last few days for a customer 'loyalty' sale. Anybody, or any CG1 users, purchase this yet? If so, any impressions you could share? I can't decide if I really need it or not, especially since my compositions don't usually involve heavy metallic sounds etc.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 6, 2012)

I would be interested in hearing some early impressions as well - CG 1 is a huge part of my modern/hybrid compositions - it looks awesome and I'm sure it's a great addition.


Ryan


----------



## 667 (Nov 6, 2012)

The loyalty discount was increased from the initial pre-order amount which caused all the fuss. I'm tempted-- will have to check the demos closely tonight!  

I have honestly never used CG1 for anything, but it does have some interesting sounds and I don't want to be too dismissive about CG1 or CG2 just because it hasn't been something I've needed yet.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 6, 2012)

667 @ Tue Nov 06 said:


> The loyalty discount was increased from the initial pre-order amount which caused all the fuss. I'm tempted-- will have to check the demos closely tonight!
> 
> I have honestly never used CG1 for anything, but it does have some interesting sounds and I don't want to be too dismissive about CG1 or CG2 just because it hasn't been something I've needed yet.




I too would love to hear from CG2 users. Honestly - I like CG1 but just don't go to it for some reason. Having a hard time articulating reasons for this. Perhaps I would like more lyrical melodic sounding patches. If that's the case - I may have made my decision - I get the impression that CG2 is going even more 'edge/industrial' - not helping me on most of my projects.


----------



## rpmusic (Nov 6, 2012)

Rob,

If it's any help with your decision, I'm really loving the new GUI and programability of this one. I use CG1 all the time but CG2 is quickly becoming a go to instrument from a "creating custom instruments" standpoint. Really light years beyond CG1, IMO.

I don't think you'd be disappointed!


----------



## shakuman (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All.
I couldn't find any discount still CG2 for 399$!! I already own CG1. :roll:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 7, 2012)

rpmusic @ Tue Nov 06 said:


> Rob,
> 
> If it's any help with your decision, I'm really loving the new GUI and programability of this one. I use CG1 all the time but CG2 is quickly becoming a go to instrument from a "creating custom instruments" standpoint. Really light years beyond CG1, IMO.
> 
> I don't think you'd be disappointed!




Thanks Rob. I like the GUI item as these sort of libraries need real strength there to get a unique sound QUICKLY without turning knobs for hours. Let me give the demos another listen. Thanks again.


----------



## 667 (Nov 7, 2012)

shakuman @ Wed Nov 07 said:


> Hi All.
> I couldn't find any discount still CG2 for 399$!! I already own CG1. :roll:


Email SampleLogic-- they probably just have an old email address on file for you or something.


----------



## shakuman (Nov 7, 2012)

667 @ Wed Nov 07 said:


> shakuman @ Wed Nov 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All.
> ...



Got it! thanks 667 & Joe. _-)


----------

